# The Three Stooges,tentative theatrical release date of 11/20/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

In a press release from The Three Stooges official site,it has been announced that MGM is moving ahead with a modern incarnation of The Three Stooges.
The project is currently known as "UNTITLED THREE STOOGES PROJECT".
Bobby and Peter Farrelly wrote the screenplay and will be directing the forthcoming film.
The currently targeted release date for theaters is set for 11/20/09.

http://www.threestooges.com/news/article.asp?intNewsID=98


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Great. Another classic property being remade by a gutless Hollywood.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We can debate until the cows don't come home the merits of traditional remakes. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't... sometimes they are passable, other times horrible. Every once in a while I see a remake that I prefer over the original.

BUT...

Remaking people?

Love them or hate them, there is only one 3 Stooges (Ok, maybe there are 5 or 6 if you count the changes over the year)... only one Laurel/Hardy, Abbot/Costello... and for more modern folks, 1 Richard Pryor, 1 George Carlin, and so forth.

People can be funny in new ways or in homage to old ways... but we don't in any way need people recreating old characters. There is no way to surpass that. If you like the Stooges, nothing else will compare. If you hated them, then what would be the point?

I can safely say that unless they make a biography-style pic depicting such famous historical entertainers, that I will have less than zero interest in such a remake.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

They can never be re made.To me this whole idea is an abomination !

"Paging Dr Howard,Dr Fine, Dr Howard !! "


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

There are tears running down my face at the thought of this abomination...:nono2:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd like to eye-poke whoever came up with this idea.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of a channel that currently replays the Three Stooges shows?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sure it'll do better than the "new Laurel & Hardy" did.

-- Roger


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember at one time, the Farrelly's thought about doing the 3 Stooges movie with 3 women.  There is a short update in this article that states it will be set during the present day.

_The Farrelly Brothers Reviving the Three Stooges in 2009_

I thought the actors in the TV movie/biopic about the Stooges back in 2000 did a good job:

_The Three Stooges (2000) (TV) _


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I saw that bio film.It was good.It told the life of the Stooges behind the scenes.Moe went to speak at a college event.He was worried if anyone would come !
Good movie.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I saw that bio film.It was good.It told the life of the Stooges behind the scenes.Moe went to speak at a college event.He was worried if anyone would come !
> Good movie.


Yeah, and that's what I was talking about... Do a good historical bio pic and it exposes new people to old comedy and then they want to go back and watch them again. But try to re-invent them and you accomplish very little.

FYI, for anyone interested... they have been recently releasing original Three Stooges shorts in chronological order finally. I think they are up to a 4th volume on DVD by now.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Italia said:


> Does anyone know of a channel that currently replays the Three Stooges shows?


You can check the following link for TV listings for the Stooges.

http://www.tv-now.com/stars/stooges.html

No TV listings are showing up for the next 2 weeks at this time.
However,there are some listings showing up on Hulu at the link above.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Spike aired many episodes shortly after they went HD, last year. The old film looked fantastic.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

so in the tradition of ruining old tv shows, is will ferral going to star in this too?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I was thinking of maybe John Goodman as Curly, Jeff Bridges as Larry and Steve Buscemi as Moe. Oh wait, that would be Big Lebowski II......Well anyways, those would be my casting choices should the Farrelly Brothers press along with this project (which they shouldn't).


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

They can find three guys who are absolute dead ringers for the Stooges, and it won't work. They'll never get the timing down, and timing is everything in comedy. Not to mention those old sound effects would sound weird in a modern movie, and anything other than those sound effects will sound stupid. Red line this project, it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mcbeevee said:


> I remember at one time, the Farrelly's thought about doing the 3 Stooges movie with 3 women.


That's not even funny, because I think it's pretty common knowledge that very few women even _like _the Three Stooges. My mom, my sister, sister-in-law, and every female friend I know can't stand them. My dad, brother, uncles, cousins, and all other guys I know think they're hilarious!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

As I said once before,I guess Hollywood has lost their creativity.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

In some of the most bizarre casting news to come down the pike, Sean Penn has been set to star in the Farrelly Brothers' "Three Stooges," with Jim Carrey and Benicio del Toro close to committing........

Zap2It

i dont know what to think on this yet, im not a fan of this remake, but then if can be pulled off well....we'll see


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Nyuck, Nyuck!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> In some of the most bizarre casting news to come down the pike, Sean Penn has been set to star in the Farrelly Brothers' "Three Stooges," with Jim Carrey and Benicio del Toro close to committing........
> 
> Zap2It
> 
> i dont know what to think on this yet, im not a fan of this remake, but then if can be pulled off well....we'll see


Thanks for the update. 
Here is another link from The Hollywood Reporter,talking about pretty much the same stuff in regards to Penn,Carrey and del Toro.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i52a5818a20ffa024b3631338dc79d03d


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

"Paging the *REAL* Dr Howard,Dr Fine, Dr Howard !! "


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Here is another link from The Hollywood Reporter,talking about pretty much the same stuff in regards to Penn,Carrey and del Toro.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i52a5818a20ffa024b3631338dc79d03d


:barf:

I see only 1 name in that list who is talented enough to possibly pull off being a Stooge!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It won't be the actors ruining this, it'll be the Farrellys.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

:icon_bandFarrely, Farrely, Farrely, Farrely... Stooges go down the drain.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is worse than when Ted Turner colorized Popeye back in the 80s.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

BTDT--They will be remade for the younger folks--But the orginals will dye with me.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The original release date for the film is history,but some news on this project has recently surfaced.

Jim Carrey is gaining 40-50 pounds,wearing glasses and has grown a full beard for the role of "Curly" in the film.

Current release date for the film is listed as 2010.

A photo of Carrey and more info on the project can be viewed at the following link from Yahoo and Access Hollywood.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.accesshollywood.com/jim-carrey-shows-off-fuller-figure-three-stooges


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

All I am going to say about this subject is Sean Penn is a A hole.


----------

